# Calling All How-To's



## Swampboy (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, I am the publisher of Haunted Attraction Magazine and I am looking for ideas for the Workshop section where we publish a how-to. Have a favorite tutorial or how-to that you'd like to see updated? Is there a how-to you'd like to see a more complete version of? Who do you think does a pretty good how-to?

Also, if you are interested in buildings props, and would be willing to take plenty of pics as you go, help me write instructions, and have me pay for your materials, then let me know.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love that magazine. I would think you would have an easy time getting how-to ideas from here, heck there are alot posted already.There are so many different props and things to build i guess we need to know what kind of props do you want to start out with? I dont think there is anyone who wouldnt want thier materials paid for to take pictures and detailed instructions of how they built thier props. Most people on here do this now anyways.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a version of the Axworthy flying ghost that is reliable, cheap and effective. No bicycle wheels. Uses an Ice cream Churn for motor. All pvc, plastic plates, and 1/2" metal conduit, 50 lb fishing line. last year it went for hours with no derailment or failure.
I just bought the stuff to make an updated version.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Swampboy said:


> Hey, I am the publisher of Haunted Attraction Magazine and I am looking for ideas for the Workshop section where we publish a how-to. Have a favorite tutorial or how-to that you'd like to see updated? Is there a how-to you'd like to see a more complete version of? Who do you think does a pretty good how-to?
> 
> Also, if you are interested in buildings props, and would be willing to take plenty of pics as you go, help me write instructions, and have me pay for your materials, then let me know.


hmmmmmmmmmm something dont feel right


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

pyro said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm something dont feel right


Sometimes I think Pyro has Jedi mind powers or something.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Pyro... good instincts, but Haunted Attraction Magazine was sold... http://halloweendatabase.blogspot.com/2009/04/haunted-attraction-magazine-has-been.html

As far as I know, Leonard is still the editor, but Swampboy is the new owner.

Swampboy, I know what I'd like to see for How-tos... pictures! Lots and lots of pictures. 

I don't know about the print version, but the how-to's on the current website are difficult to follow without pics. I'm guessing you are already on top of that, since you mentioned the pics in your post.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I love how toos got a few myself. problem I always forget to take pics,


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

rottincorps said:


> I love how toos got a few myself. problem I always forget to take pics,


TAKE PICS... I have it on good authority that the owner of HauntProject.com regularly trolls these boards looking for How-To's to post.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*As the Archivist, I have a ton of stuff that I would love to see done,*

I also have a skull lantern that I'm in the process of building. How do I contact you with the tutorial? Should I send it in through the magazine's email or through here?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

PerfessorEvil said:


> TAKE PICS... I have it on good authority that the owner of HauntProject.com regularly trolls these boards looking for How-To's to post.


Gee...I wonder how Perfessor Evil knows that.......
I don't think I've ever properly thanked you for putting that site together. It's one of my favorites for finding inspiration (and ideas to flat out steal ). So thank you!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I have tons of ideas for props. I'll get building and take pics. Where would I send them to? Should I just PM you here?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

pyro said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm something dont feel right


i agree... that seems a lil fishy... maybe he's one of those people that are stealing our how-to's and selling them on e-bay...


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Ha Magazine*

Haunted Attraction Magazine does have a new owner but Leonard Pickel is still the Editor. John Kennedy is the new owner and by the looks of the new Ha Magazine I just received its awesome. The way I look at it is the haunted attraction community has always seemed to have their backs turned to Home haunters. John has a lot of new ideas I think we should embrace. It could only make us stronger. Sharing is the name of the game there is no competition. I would love to be more involved with Ha Magazine especially connected to this site being a home haunter that is looking to make a leap into a haunted attraction in the near future.. :jol:


----------

